# Ivermectin dosage for Rabbits?



## Briza

We rescued a 6 month old buck today and the owner did not know what kind he is- he looks like a Palomino- built very blocky-beautiful head- calm and sweet- and eaten up with mites!!! He has a lovely golden color with a peekaboo light grey undercoat in places- lavender almost- he looks peach and lavender!

So can any of you help?
I have looked but cannot find the ivermectin dosage by weight for rabbits.
We have on hand the 1 percent cattle injectible.
I wanted to do injected because I have been told it works better for all the different kinds of mites. I have found oral dosage after dilution with propylene glycol so will just do that if I can't find injection amts.

I started with his ears and champho phenique in olive oil but from the looks of where he came from and who he lived with he needs the whole 9 yards as far as mite treatment- thank goodness for isolation cages. 
Thanks for any advice and I will get a photo when he looks better so you can help me ID him. His head is lovely and he is in very good flesh just parasite ridden. TIA!
B~


----------



## Tracy

2-3 drops to the back of the head [behind ears] will clear this up. You don't need to inject it.


----------



## Guest

Oral or injection dose is the same: 2/10 cc for every 10 lbs of weight...repeat dose twice more, two weeks apart.

Example: 
Nov 1st: first dose
Nov 14th: 2nd dose
Nov 28th: 3rd and final dose

I researched this when treating ear mites only. However, the study I went off of recommended the same treatment for fur mites as well. I concluded that going orally was the better option...little to no side effects. Ear mites started clearing up with 2 days and were totally "gone" by 1 week in. I continued treatment, however, to kill the cycle of the mites.


----------



## Devoville

Check out this website for a dosage calculator: http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html


----------



## Briza

Thank you everyone. He looks amazingly better with just the oil treatment. 
Appreciate all the input. And the link.

B~


----------



## nzw tom

I use 3-4 drops on the shoulder blades for fur mites. Only had one problem with a neww rabbit. Cleared it right up. I used the 1 % cattle.


----------

